# PM42 vs AR1



## JJones (Nov 26, 2011)

ok guys...I am working on the Oregon Pass layout from HO king size book. so far I only have the first hidden loop completed and a little around the next bend. im to the point that to continue laying track I would have to cover up part of whats already laid. before I do that I want to make sure everything is running smooth. 

Now to my main question. should I get a AR1 or a PM42 to run the reversing loop? I had planned on running 2 PM42s at the end to split up the 8 power districts but right now I only have 1 DCC loco so im not too concerned with the power districts at this point in time...only concerned with making sure all the track work is good and running smoothly. the AR1 is a lot cheaper...which is also a concern...don't have a ton of money to buy all the fancy stuff at this point in time...trying to piece everything together a little at a time. 

Would I be wasting time to put an AR1 in for now and then replace later with a PM42 or should I just bite the bullet and go for the PM42 now?

Also, the guy we usually talk to at my local train store told my dad today that a PM42 doesn't need its own power supply...it runs off of track power. I could have sworn that I would need a PS14 (I think that's it) to run the PM42???

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

PM42 needs a power supply. AR1 does not.

For me, I would buy a PM42 now and now waste my money on an AR1 that you will not be using later.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Get the PM42. It is actually a better auto reverse than an AR1. Set one of the 4 zones as auto reverse. The other 3 would be power sub districts. It does need a power supply that can only be shared with other PM42s. A PS14 can run 3 PM42s.


----------



## JJones (Nov 26, 2011)

JerryH...can you explain why you say its a better auto reverser? Wanting to learn as much as I can about this stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The PM42 be set for trip current and trip speed. The AR1 can only be set for trip current. You can use it for up to 4 reversing sections or 4 sub districts or any combo of those 4 circuit breakers. Primarily, the capability vs cost. The AR1 is for only one reversing section. $80 vs $30 retail.


----------



## JJones (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok I see your point. its not so much that it does the job better just that it can do 4 times as much for only a little over twice as much. that was my whole reason for wanting to go with the PM42 and had never thought about going with the AR1 before today. I think I will stick to my original plan and just pick up a PM42. that way I can break up the 2 districts I have laid and wired now and the following 2 after that. then I will pick up another one when I get more track laid and wired. Thanks!


----------

